# Boring development?



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Loving my gnex and love all the dev support for it but feel like all the roms are the same with different looking notification toggles haven't felt a need to leave aokp in a while

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I was wondering for a sense port or something. I thought it would be fun for those who want options. Aosp/vanilla all the time is boring some people. I'm also hoping someone makes a theme of ics with just different colors, like a all green, all purple, but still 100% ics.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

ceredics said:


> I was wondering for a sense port or something. I thought it would be fun for those who want options. Aosp/vanilla all the time is boring some people. I'm also hoping someone makes a theme of ics with just different colors, like a all green, all purple, but still 100% ics.


I think that wouldn't work for legal reasons...seeing as sense is HTC's and I don't know if its open source and this isn't an HTC phone...I'd love to see a rom with it though just to mess around
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dunno about sense but I've seen touchwiz port well start haven't seen anything come of it yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkelly88 (Sep 4, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Loving my gnex and love all the dev support for it but feel like all the roms are the same with different looking notification toggles haven't felt a need to leave aokp in a while
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Mama always told me "patience is a virtue"

If this is anything like how development was for the OG Droid (which I can already tell it is, maybe even greater) then all we can do is wait... big things will happen, just gotta wait until they do

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

This is the purpose of a nexus device though, its SUPPOSED to be vanilla android. For sense go with an HTC phone, for blur go with a moto phone. I don't want to be rude, but if you wanted sense you should have bought an HTC device. No one wants to spend their time porting a rom over to a device that people buy to get away from manufacturer skins.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBears (Dec 11, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> haven't felt a need to leave aokp in a while
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Simple answer is because AOKP freaking rocks. Lots of themes are coming out for 4.0 to change up the looks. I think AOSP stomps Sense, Blur and Touchwiz easily. It's all personal preference though and I'm happier now than I have ever been before with a mobile device.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> I think that wouldn't work for legal reasons...seeing as sense is HTC's and I don't know if its open source and this isn't an HTC phone...I'd love to see a rom with it though just to mess around
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


a sense port will never happen. for one it has to do with legal reasons like rex said.. and another reason is sense relies highly on its framework. this is why you will never see sense on cm7 or cm9 the framework is a nightmare to merge lol


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Other than MiUi, all other AOSP ROMs are going to feel the same with slight differences.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't want sense or blur that's why I bought a nexus...just don't see anyone with any cool things all seems the same lately

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Why do people always complain? Boring development? Seriously? smh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

I would love to see a sense ICS port.....


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

combatmedic870 said:


> I would love to see a sense ICS port.....


Not happening haha. So we can drop it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Team BAMF has something nice coming. Just be patient. Should be out very very soon and will rock your world. Trust me when I say this.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> Why do people always complain? Boring development? Seriously? smh.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Like I said love the development and device but just saying an opinion that nothing has changed all the different roms are basically the same with different looking toggles

didn't expect all the asses to come out but sucks thought rootz was different than the rest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> Team BAMF has something nice coming. Just be patient. Should be out very very soon and will rock your world. Trust me when I say this.


Looking forward to their work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

just wanted to chime in and say I can't stand sense UI. So glad to be back on aosp. I will never own another HTC phone.

I am pretty satisfied with development. Hell there is a new a releylike every week

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Coming from a Droid X with a locked boot loader, I couldn't be happier with all these ROMS and kernels haha if you want real boredom get a locked boot loader. If your bored start experimenting with different themes and launchers and really get your phone set up awesome, then you will get tired of that and start all over.. haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Like I said love the development and device but just saying an opinion that nothing has changed all the different roms are basically the same with different looking toggles
> 
> didn't expect all the asses to come out but sucks thought rootz was different than the rest
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Feel free to develop something different if you don't like what's already being done.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

if you think its boring then go get another phone or better yet go get an icrap. omg the comments of some people I just don't understand. This phone just came out and the options that we have at thus point so early are awesome I really hope a mod can shut this thread down. This efing topic is boring lmao. I knew I should have went to bed, now my blood pressure is up reading this sh##.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Not happening haha. So we can drop it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


BUT I WAAAAAAAAAANT IIIIIIIT!

baby = me and strawberry =you telling me i cant have sense!!!!

http://www.youtube.c...e&v=qzsY4RfNnBs


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

jrock7885 said:


> if you think its boring then go get another phone or better yet go get an icrap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Calmo...op is entitled to an opinion.
For the most part everything out there is a variation on basic ics. For now. Things are progressing rapidly, so expecting great things. I personally am waiting for a 100% miui, I can play with mixing theme elements on the fly, and have a completely different phone every 5 minutes if I want. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

development wont be "boring" for long...i believe sbrissen is coming over!!!

on a side note i'd like to say love all the ROMs for this phone.....lots of support...i personaly dont think develoment is "boring" but give it a lil more time for the CM team to get there mods working and all these other great devs to work out some bugs and get there mods the way they want them.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I got 20 hours of solid use out of my phone the other day with one of the "boring ROM and Kernel" combinations you're talking about. I'll take that any day over 6 hours of light use with flashing lights and puked out colors.

Edit: Am I the only one who thinks stock ICS is gorgeous? MIUI is out if you want a different look/feel, but ICS is gorgeous to me. Learning curve was easy and the look/feel is perfect. Why fix it if it isn't broken?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

9wire said:


> Calmo...op is entitled to an opinion.
> For the most part everything out there is a variation on basic ics. For now. Things are progressing rapidly, so expecting great things. I personally am waiting for a 100% miui, I can play with mixing theme elements on the fly, and have a completely different phone every 5 minutes if I want.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This. I can't freaking wait for miui.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

It would be fun to try Sense on this but i really like the whole stock experience and the UI is just clearer than anything else.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I fail to see how development is boring. People like roman, kejar, xoomdev and many others are constantly adding in new things. Yes others eventually use those things but there's a reason for that. I think having a Nexus is the most exciting device to own because of the magnitude of devs and themers we get along with ownership.


----------



## taypotts (Jan 26, 2012)

I just saw this review for Gummynex and now that's what I'm running on my phone.... there are quite of few things that this ROM has that others don't.. just saying


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

So we finally have a phone with booming development, an unlocked boot loader, and every major developer on board.

Yet people still complain. What else do you require from a device? Go check out the moto forums, then you'll see how nice we have it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> So we finally have a phone with booming development, an unlocked boot loader, and every major developer on board.
> 
> Yet people still complain. What else do you require from a device? Go check out the moto forums, then you'll see how nice we have it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1

Exactly. How much better can development on this phone get? Variations of different roms get released every few days and usually the kernel and theme/mod devs are right on top of that. I know whenever Roman releases a new version of AOKP I usually get a new battery mod with it within a few hours of posting.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Don't want sense or blur that's why I bought a nexus...just don't see anyone with any cool things all seems the same lately
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i agree with you. Thats why the rootzboat team had xoomdev not put the toggles in the bar. Hes working on a standalone app i believe. Our devs are amazing, they just need to think outside the box a little more. I know some are going above and beyond I am no complaining at all but damn everyone seems to just be taking this part of this ROM and that part. Thats great and everything but a little more creativity should come as well.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I love all of the development that's going on. However, you have to realize one thing: ICS has made all developers start over from scratch in order to figure out creative ways to differentiate their rom from others. ICS turned everything upside down.

Give the devs a few months and I think we'll see some amazing things happen. Do you remember how Google said that all developers should use that "Holo" system for the UI? I bet we'll have devs and themers changing that around in order to give us some cool "deep" customizations that occur in every app. But the sky is the limit. We just need to give our devs time to reorient themselves and figure things out.

When the G1 landed, it took a long time to get good roms. We're almost back at square 1 when it comes to figuring out how to tweak ICS.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

I think the two big factors when choosing this phone was (other than relatively good hardware specs) the promise of a Vanilla Android experience and HUGE dev support. I my eyes we got one and a half so far. We have the Vanilla experience we wanted and the dev numbers are huge, but the actual ROMs and mods we are seeing are relatively the same. Dev support to me means that there are many people and many options to go along with it. Vanilla is great but who cares about one hundred devs if they make the same thing.

The want for more options does not automatically mean that I believe that stock ICS is ugly. It just means I enjoy having choices. I adore the new style direction of ICS but (having only a Samsung Fascinate before) want to see how Blur or Sense feels like. It's the ability to follow curiosity. There are also people who would like these overlays more than stock (for some absurd reason).

At the moment it's too early to be asking for different kinds of ICS from devs as a Blur, Sense, and Touchwiz ICS are not officially out/polished. The Rezound does have a ICS leak but I believe it just has Sense 3.0 over it (not even 3.5). Samung's Touchwiz ICS has also leaked for the SGS2, but the thread which was working on it has become rather silent. A Blur version of ICS has leaked from Motorola Razr recently. These leaks are also too recent to be asking for functioning ports. Also these leaks are prototypes. Nobody wants a port if by that time the fully polished and finished thing comes out, devs just did work for nothing.

So at the moment patience is all we can use.

Edit: For anyone replying that I'm wrong when I say that all the ROMs are the same, I'm just claiming that the ICS style is the same throughout (other than MIUI). IMHO the biggest changes in our ROMs so far is the ability to customize as much as possible and better performance.


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

This device has by far the best dev support i have seen yet on any device - and i have owned every domestic samsung / droid release .. you should do some reading mate

cheers!\

Out of respect for the Devs out here, can we get this thread locked down? It serves really no purpose imho (just my .02)

*well* it does provide a great source of negative energy / spam for rootzwiki :0/ hehe


----------



## davehasninjas (Jul 4, 2011)

All I can say is being a former nexus one/s owner, give it time, you'll see amazing things happen for this phone, they've repartitioned the nand on the N1 just to fit ICS on there. After leaving the nexus line for about 6 months with a G2x, I can say I'll never own anything but a nexus again. Then again, the G2x is a pain in the ass to accomplish anything with, I still have tons of respect for the devs at that forum messing with the tegra 2 setup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

amplified said:


> Out of respect for the Devs out here, can we get this thread locked down? It serves really no purpose imho (just my .02)
> 
> *well* it does provide a great source of negative energy / spam for rootzwiki :0/ hehe


I think it would prove even better for this to be a discussion on why the roms are so similar to help educate people who truly believe we don't have a good developer scene. I think a very good conversation could be had here.

I think expectations are set inappropriately because people don't realize that tweaking Android had mostly been the same since 2008. That is, until ICS landed. So roms released 3 months ago built upon tweaks from 3 years ago whereas our roms being released now only have 1 month of development to build upon. That's not 100% true but it is probably 85% true.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I think it would prove even better for this to be a discussion on why the roms are so similar to help educate people who truly believe we don't have a good developer scene. I think a very good conversation could be had here.
> 
> I think expectations are set inappropriately because people don't realize that tweaking Android had mostly been the same since 2008. That is, until ICS landed. So roms released 3 months ago built upon tweaks from 3 years ago whereas our roms being released now only have 1 month of development to build upon. That's not 100% true but it is probably 85% true.


So true in the end that's basically my original idea ....info on why it seems everything is so similar etc not to trash the amazing developers and best development for a phone I've had since og droid why does everyone just run with negative side of crap?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

Hell what we have is nothing short of amazing, I can't wait for theme chooser cm9. Giddy like a school girl giddy. (giggity?) Our set of devs is amazing, and so many others out there are doing amazing stuff.

With that said, the similarities are basically just what everybody likes. Each dev is throwing each of their own little person tweaks out there, rom control/performace/liquid settings/etc.

I mean take what Liquid has done, turned a what normally is a 200+ rom+gapps package into less than 100 or right at it. WoW, thats amazing stuff. Look at codename- A collaboration of what the entire community wants. AOKP is very similar to codename(or vice versa), but with a bit more of personal spin to it. I can see what you're saying it is very linear stuff at the moment. But I think they all warrant a try. I don't think two days have passed that I haven't flashed to something else to give it a try ya know? And hell, not just to rom developers, the kernel dev's too. Every 8-16 hours I'm flashing a new kernel lol.


----------



## pen15 (Dec 28, 2011)

I havent seen DianXin OS port by factoryrom mentioned, its a great ROM which is definitely different.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't see the point of the argument here... 99.9 % of roms are the same anyways.... Seriously there is very little difference between any roms unless you're talking MIUI... In all reality it's a skin or one feature that separates them.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I don't see the point of the argument here... 99.9 % of roms are the same anyways.... Seriously there is very little difference between any roms unless you're talking MIUI... In all reality it's a skin or one feature that separates them.


Just happy your getting roms people. The devs don't owe you squat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

Search and u will find something that u like just flash without fear may not end so well but that's why we got this phone 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

We had an issue here on this forum with MIUI development for the DX, and at the time it seemed like devs were moving on to ICS before the Nexus was even released, so I was sorta expecting a Chinese buffet of cool roms and themes to be just waiting for me when I got my Nexus. What happened is ICS is a bit more than we anticipated, and there's a bit of a learning curve to it. I'm not complaining, I can't do it, so I'll enjoy what we have and watch the development progress until we do have the variety I was used to for my DX, plus the added bonus of kernels to play with.
I'm enjoying AOKP/Cobalt/Franco kernel, and donate. That being said, everything we have now is the equvilent of 5 or 6 different shops building a custom Camaro, all different, but at heart still a Camaro. That's going to change, and development is starting to increase at a faster and faster pace. "Boring" might have been a little strong, just educate yourself, read the forums, and some patience, we'll get there.
On a side note, seems like some have annoited themselves Defenders of the Faith here, but we can have an intelligent discussion of the issue can't we? If some people had their way we would all have cricket phones and be told to like it or lump it. What is this, Russia?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I don't see the point of the argument here... 99.9 % of roms are the same anyways.... Seriously there is very little difference between any roms unless you're talking MIUI... In all reality it's a skin or one feature that separates them.


Can you elaborate on what your expectations are exactly?

When people release vanilla Android roms, it's usually the different options in the toolbox settings that mostly differentiate then. After all, its called "vanilla" for a reason. The lacking of themes is simply because the roms are being released at too fast of a rate for themers to keep up. Once a rom is updated, most work for a theme needs to be redone. When the roms slow down to once-a-week releases, we'll start to see more themes. When they slow down to once-a-month, we'll see a ton of them.

But still, I would like to hear you elaborate on your expectations. There is clearly a disconnect and I think we can help with this.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

9wire said:


> everything we have now is the equvilent of 5 or 6 different shops building a custom Camaro, all different, but at heart still a Camaro.


To an extent, other than theming, this is often true with vanilla Android. You don't have 4 different versions of Sense to mix things up. You don't have half-Blur and half-AOSP hybrids. All you have is vanilla Android. So I agree with you, these are all Cameros, and that should be the expectation.

Theming does change things up a bit.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll chime in. Even though I might regret it. Patience really is the key. There is huge amount of potential in ics. But yes you are right. We are all starting with a camaro. Sense..even started with the same frame. But they've been building.this a lot longer to be what it is....with multiples of devs working on it. I don't know the number...maybe a hundred..maybe more. Remember some of the amount of work that can sometimes go into each feature. As I work through hopefully a unique perspective on toggles I have had to write ~1000 lines of code. That doesn't happen overnight. And I don't have other teams working on other UI projects so when I get deep into one project every other part of the rom comes to a screeching halt.

Anyways. Stay tuned. We have amazing people working on ics overall. (Most more amazing than me) great stuff will come in time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

If you want sense....

Get an HTC phone

or

Get Go Launcher and all the Go apps along with it and make your own sense experience.

For the rest of us we will enjoy the AOSP experience. MiUi is also a good experience if you want the built in skin experience...however for me I like stock ICS as it is still new to me.

Other options:
Keep your hopes up for: ROU Launcher or SentioUI

or

SPBShell Launcher


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> I'll chime in. Even though I might regret it. Patience really is the key. There is huge amount of potential in ics. But yes you are right. We are all starting with a camaro. Sense..even started with the same frame. But they've been building.this a lot longer to be what it is....with multiples of devs working on it. I don't know the number...maybe a hundred..maybe more. Remember some of the amount of work that can sometimes go into each feature. As I work through hopefully a unique perspective on toggles I have had to write ~1000 lines of code. That doesn't happen overnight. And I don't have other teams working on other UI projects so when I get deep into one project every other part of the rom comes to a screeching halt.
> 
> Anyways. Stay tuned. We have amazing people working on ics overall. (Most more amazing than me) great stuff will come in time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Good points, I was reading somewhere about CM9 theme chooser, and the possibility it will die with Gingerbread because ICS is 8 million lines of code, and it's a huge undertaking to get the theme chooser overhauled.
I think in general, people are used to more instant gratification, and don't remember having to wait for things. Was taliking about this the other day, I can't hardly watch movies anymore, too hard to pay attention for 2 hours. That's why you see people texting and twittering and who knows what everywhere you go. I'm guilty of reading this forum on my way home from work sometimes. I have to have some kind of input at all times or I feel like I'm missing something...
So, I've had this new rom for almost 15 minutes, where's my stinking udate already?


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Theming does change things up a bit.


And MIUI allows you to change paintjobs while you're driving. [/miui fanboy]


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

This is the most un-boring phone I've ever owned. Hearing that cm9 may not have the theme chooser makes me want to start crying, then I will throat punch my wifes cat.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> I'll chime in. Even though I might regret it. Patience really is the key. There is huge amount of potential in ics. But yes you are right. We are all starting with a camaro. Sense..even started with the same frame. But they've been building.this a lot longer to be what it is....with multiples of devs working on it. I don't know the number...maybe a hundred..maybe more. Remember some of the amount of work that can sometimes go into each feature. As I work through hopefully a unique perspective on toggles I have had to write ~1000 lines of code. That doesn't happen overnight. And I don't have other teams working on other UI projects so when I get deep into one project every other part of the rom comes to a screeching halt.
> 
> Anyways. Stay tuned. We have amazing people working on ics overall. (Most more amazing than me) great stuff will come in time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The important part is Sense devs are getting PAID to do it. You are one person, writing ~1000 lines of code, and like you said everything else gets shelved when you are working on that one item. Outside of the occasional donation, you have a job/life to tend to I'm sure. Staring at smali/xml's for hours on end can make one go crazy. I don't know how some of you do it. Coming from the DInc, all of the 2.2/2.3/3.0/3.5 ROMs also started getting to be the same over time. The thing you could really do to set it apart is themers had the time to theme the ROMs due to the pace slowing way way down. I mean the GNex was just released Dec 15th, and today is Jan 29th, so it's barely a month and a half old.

For all of the "cool" things people want to see, some of it is old hat. When people say, "I want some cool mods/ROMs", what does this mean exactly, like what? I think that the toggles, custom ROM controls for button glow duration, hiding the clock, MIUI battery bar and moving it around or hiding the battery altogether, nav bar icon transparency level, choosing which nav bar icons you want down there, WebOS style task switcher, advanced power menu, nav bar/status bar color, quad/octo lockscreens...just to name a few of the things that were NOT in the 4.0.2 stock ROM when you opened up the box the first time. This had to be coded by somebody.

Like I said, considering this phone/ICS is barely 1.5 months old, I think that development has come very far in this time, and it's only going to keep going. I don't see signs of it stopping anytime soon.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

terryrook said:


> This is the most un-boring phone I've ever owned. Hearing that cm9 may not have the theme chooser makes me want to start crying, then I will throat punch my wifes cat.


I laughed at that, good one!


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't think its bad or boring AOSP is about imagination of user. In the thread about screenshots there are some really amazing looking themes and yea sense and blurr are really just themes with sites to back it up.... u want sense ? Get beautiful widget and a different launcher with the sense theme  u will feel at home lol. Last year I had the ATRIX for at&t and had a locked boot loader and we shared pseudo roms.... those days where tough because all we had was blur and when the new blurr came everyone wanted AOSP so after the boot loader unlocked all the roms really where AOSP roms that gained popularity. When I got this phone and switched to Verizon I was at home. And yes the launchers r the same but the internal components of these roms vary greatly and with every similar looking Rom is a very different experience and I love every dev for that. My galaxy S 2 I thought development got boring a lot of touchwiz variations. That was boring 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadroid08 (Jan 12, 2012)

mustbepbs said:


> Why do people always complain? Boring development? Seriously? smh.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 ... Seems like some of these people Aaron's here would complain about winning a million dollars..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadroid08 (Jan 12, 2012)

akellar said:


> Feel free to develop something different if you don't like what's already being done.


..agreed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well as far as I know there aren't any ics variants of manufacturer overlays even available yet. however I wouldn't completely rule them out. If there's a will there's a way, so who knows.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I'm working with a few guys right now on Sourcery rom again for the gnex just released boot manager for gnex as well so I'm working as hard as I can to make the gnex less boring ha nowbif only I had my own gnex lmao

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

gflam said:


> Well I'm working with a few guys right now on Sourcery rom again for the gnex just released boot manager for gnex as well so I'm working as hard as I can to make the gnex less boring ha nowbif only I had my own gnex lmao
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


Yeah, having multiple roms on your phone with boot manager will keep it from getting boring! Nice work!

And looking forward to Sourcery!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Corinacakes (Jan 20, 2012)

OR!! you could rock the rainbow lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

dadroid08 said:


> ..agreed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Amen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Can you elaborate on what your expectations are exactly?
> 
> When people release vanilla Android roms, it's usually the different options in the toolbox settings that mostly differentiate then. After all, its called "vanilla" for a reason. The lacking of themes is simply because the roms are being released at too fast of a rate for themers to keep up. Once a rom is updated, most work for a theme needs to be redone. When the roms slow down to once-a-week releases, we'll start to see more themes. When they slow down to once-a-month, we'll see a ton of them.
> 
> But still, I would like to hear you elaborate on your expectations. There is clearly a disconnect and I think we can help with this.


I think you quoted the wrong person what my point was is there is no real reason to complain. On every phone most roms using the same interface are the same. Most phones entire point is to become vanilla. Since we are already here we should be glad for that is what I was trying to get across


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

New Nexus, New Android Version
New MIUI and New CM

Hell Rome wasn't built in a day, and development will pick up.

Stay frosty my friends


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

I mean so far the roms are awesome, I can't complain. Right now all the developers are in "aosp" mode right now. Give it a month and I'm sure something new will start

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## forgotusername (Jan 30, 2012)

I am kinda salty that I did not keep the rezound. I can afford both but I would hate to have to reactivate a phone each time I wanted to use it. But with the rezound you can have both sense rooms and vanilla stock roms. With this your locked into variations of one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

RageXicity said:


> New Nexus, New Android Version
> New MIUI and New CM
> 
> Hell Rome wasn't built in a day, and development will pick up.
> ...


Whenever someone says that Rome wasn't built in a day I always have to say I did it in Sim City... But yea... I had to troll up on this..


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Corinacakes said:


> OR!! you could rock the rainbow lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ha I remember your theme you gonna port that to sourcery for us when we release









Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

forgotusername said:


> I am kinda salty that I did not keep the rezound. I can afford both but I would hate to have to reactivate a phone each time I wanted to use it. But with the rezound you can have both sense rooms and vanilla stock roms. With this your locked into variations of one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Um no if you have non-Nexus phone, you will not have complete vanilla stock AOSP rom. Sure, you can get roms such as CM or MIUI later but all roms have to be using the sense leaked base.

Also, what do you mean that you had a choice with rezound? I'm assuming that the development has progressed since you returned it and now CM's progress is this:
All these below are broken and therefore completely unusable as daily rom.
-Data
-Phone
-Wifi (Turns on but can't find network)
-Camera
-Bluetooth
-UI glitches
-Texting


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Lurch81 said:


> feel like all the roms are the same


Wow. Who knew the word boring would get so many people riled up?
Page view king. Could it be that the OS is mature at this point and it's getting challenging to improve things?
xbox was sort of static til kinect. And is OS10 that different from Win7?
It seems like this is the natural life cycle for mature platforms of any kind.
Not sure. Just spitballing.


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't believe all these "mature" people's bashing on the op. Based on the poll the man above made every one should understand its his opinion! To an extent he's right. So far it only seems there are very subtle differences in these roms being produced. But to the op, it's still very early since this phone has been released. I assure you diversity in roms will come and then you'll have the problem with choices! Patients bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Bangdrum said:


> So far it only seems there are very subtle differences in these roms being produced.


Not sure how much further modding can take us. I mean It's fun to move the battery 
from here to there and make the nav bar disappear.
But I REALLY love accessing my desktop remotely, taking a picture of my check to deposit it.
Or Imagining what NFC will do. The real excitement comes from the apps.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing how much devs can start improving battery life now that the initial development has settled down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

rexdog1888 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how much devs can start improving battery life


Razr maxx has figured this out.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Sbrissen will bring some nice mods to us. I'd give it a week or 2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> Team BAMF has something nice coming. Just be patient. Should be out very very soon and will rock your world. Trust me when I say this.


Aren't the locking down their roms with a private key or something? I loved bamf on the tbolt , but idk if I can support something like that on such an open phone...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't believe this thread made it to 8 pages w/o being locked. Save your development complaints for XDA. Development has been spectacular for this phone so far.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> I can't believe this thread made it to 8 pages w/o being locked. Save your development complaints for XDA. Development has been spectacular for this phone so far.


Its a semi free country, where we have semi freedom of speech. Chill out bro. People get so bent out of shape over everything. I can't believe, blah, blah, brown nose, blah... Love u man!!! Bet I get banned for that comment, or at least a warning. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Its a semi free country, where we have semi freedom of speech. Chill out bro. People get so bent out of shape over everything. I can't believe, blah, blah, brown nose, blah... Love u man!!! Bet I get banned for that comment, or at least a warning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Love you too, man







No one needs to be banned. The topic is just so silly. People expect too much of these guys (and gals) that do this for fun and are kind enough to share and support their work.

Glad to hear you live in a semi-free country. Here in the USA your speech is free to get you fired, beat up, tazed, placed under suspicion of terrorism, etc..







I'm pretty sure online forums aren't subject to freedom of speech protection either


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Aren't the locking down their roms with a private key or something? I loved bamf on the tbolt , but idk if I can support something like that on such an open phone...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its locking down for your security so a rogue app doesnt take over your phone. From what they have posted, they said they would give the key out to themers and ppl with reasonable need for it.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> I can't believe this thread made it to 8 pages w/o being locked. Save your development complaints for XDA. Development has been spectacular for this phone so far.


Why would this get locked? Obviously it is a good discussion or there wouldn't be 8 pages. Personally, I have been watching this thread and enjoying the back and forth banter.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Aren't the locking down their roms with a private key or something? I loved bamf on the tbolt , but idk if I can support something like that on such an open phone...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If by locking down, you mean we aren't using an insecure, mass released TESTING signing key that even Google says you shouldn't use, then that would be true.


Google said:


> These keys are used to sign applications separately for release images and are not used by the Android build system. The build system signs packages with the testkeys provided in build/target/product/security/. Because the testkeys are part of the standard Android open source distribution, they should never be used for production devices. Instead, device manufacturers should generate their own private keys for shipping release builds.




http://www.kandroid.org/online-pdk/guide/release_keys.html

If by locking down, you mean we are providing a bit of extra security so someone doesn't rape your phone, then that would be true.

If by locking down, you think we are stopping you from installing mods, or modifying the rom yourself, then you are *WRONG.*

It just means you cannot install every tom, dick, and harry mod made from another rom or signed with test keys and assume it will work. Can we sign it for you? Yes. Can the modders or themers contact us for keys? Yes. Will we give the keys out publicly? No. Does this in any way stop people from creating mods with our roms and expecting they will still work on our roms? Nope, it will work fine if you are a halfway competent themer or modder that knows not to break signatures.

With that said, please don't spread rumors. Its not very nice. The rom is not closed on an open device. We just opted to do things the correct way. When we release our project, our repos will go public as well (we will drop back in testing keys as well, but not our private keys).


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Don't want sense or blur that's why I bought a nexus...just don't see anyone with any cool things all seems the same lately
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


when i got a htc phone the first thing i did was flash an aosp rom on it. now with this one I have been on stock since i bought the phone on release day till last week i finally flashed a rom that was very close to stock and dedoexed


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Phone has been out for only 2 months. If you want faster development, volunteer to pay and hire someone to develop for you full time. If you're offering industry comparable salaries, I'm sure someone will take you up


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I personally don't want to see another sense rom ever coming from a TB and Droid Inc all I would ever do is root from day one and slap a aosp rom on it I will NEVER use a blur product or rom cuz its garbage. Its funny everyone that buys a HTC, MOTO or Samsung touchwiz phone always root and puts on what take a wild guess... a vanilla rom but now a lot of yous that finally have what you always wanted now want what you threw away. Hahaha. You could always use your old phones or pick up a cheap one to play with but I guarantee you be back to aosp. The dev community here is awesome there are many roms to choose from they may look alike but that's what themes are for and you always have the icrap knock off miui you can play with but you could also have got an iPhone if you want that. Just my opinions so take it for what its worth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I heard someone working on a sense port. He is crazy enough to get it working too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I personally don't want to see another sense rom ever coming from a TB and Droid Inc all I would ever do is root from day one and slap a aosp rom on it I will NEVER use a blur product or rom cuz its garbage. Its funny everyone that buys a HTC, MOTO or Samsung touchwiz phone always root and puts on what take a wild guess... a vanilla rom but now a lot of yous that finally have what you always wanted now want what you threw away. Hahaha. You could always use your old phones or pick up a cheap one to play with but I guarantee you be back to aosp. The dev community here is awesome there are many roms to choose from they may look alike but that's what themes are for and you always have the icrap knock off miui you can play with but you could also have got an iPhone if you want that. Just my opinions so take it for what its worth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

If your really that bored have some fun with it. I agree that between Bugless and AOKP we've got a choice of almost perfectly fast and fully featured. But start downloading some market stuffs to have fun.. here's some stuff you can do when your bored...

Emulator - WP7
Rom - AOKP
Apps used - Launcher 7, Statusbar+, Metro Messaging, WP7 notifications, WP7 Lock.

























Emulator - iOS
Rom - Miui 2.2.17
Apps Used - Go Keyboard, Various iOS Themes, iPhone Notifications

























Honestly it may not be everyone's desire to emulate other devices but it is tons of fun, takes alot of time and effort and makes your phone feel new and exciting 

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

I won't usually post in threads like this, but it caught my attention. I skim through the GNex dev/theme threads for exciting new features and whatnot, and ended up reading every post of this discussion...

I understand the OP's opinion about the relative similarity of a lot of the projects for the GNex, but honestly (as someone pointed out earlier), this phone has a dev scene to rival that of the vaunted OG Droid, and it's only a matter of time before things really take off.

The issue I see is, that ICS is absolutely fantastic; Google has managed to make old standby apps, like Folder Organizer, nearly ALL task managers, and multitasking apps, absolutely irrelevant with 4.0. Combine that with the subtle tweaks, found in Nova Launcher, ICS Browser+, and ICS Camera+, and the OS is close to perfect! And since you guys have the ability to unlock the bootloader, you have a wide range of system tweaking options to choose from, along with several great themes for various ROMs (Black Exodus being my personal favorite).

Like someone posted earlier...if you want to see a shallow dev scene, take a trip to one of the Motorola threads; Hashcode is keeping us afloat almost single-handed...he's got his CM9 Kang for 4 devices, has a port of AOKP booting, and is looking to begin work on a Razr ICS port! Outside of that, there are a handful of devs (and very good ones at that) who are still building Gingerbread ROMs, but some of the good projects, like Liberty, have faded out (Kejar is busy with GummyNex)...

All-in-all, I say that you guys have it pretty good; I got so bored, I SBFed my OG Droid last night, and started flashing it again, just for kicks! And honestly, the more devs you guys have working on things, the more awesome ports we'll (lowly non-Nexus owners







) get, so I'm excited...you should be too! 

D3 CM9 Alpha 7
A500 Thor ICS v96
OG SGT rooted stock
OG Droid CushZero v2.1.5


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> I heard someone working on a sense port. He is crazy enough to get it working too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Who's this person? I'll mail him a restraint jacket. I tried that once and holy shit its hard. I was utterly unsuccessful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had to comment on this as well. My whole reason for buying this phone is the Dev support that comes with it. I have had 4 android devices and this one is by far the most Un-Boring device I've had. Regardless of if some things seem to be the same or not, you still couldn't ask for a bigger selection and as long as it works great why worry.

Secondly, the best thing you can do if you are bored with android is begin to learn new things such as apk manager-adb-editing xmls-making themes yourself-builiding roms-etc etc etc. There is so much that can be done with any android device you should never get bored, if you are bored it is only because you are lacking in the will to learn and imagination.

Finally, I want to thank ALL the devs for everything they do, Some of us realize that you take precious time away from your families and life just to supply us with our flashing habits. I couldn't have made a better choice for my new device, I might actually keep this one for the full 2 years.


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

We need to stop ressurecting this stupid topic. Originally posted by either a troll, an idiot, or a spoiled brat. Either way we should stop this before it becomes a full out galaxy nexus circlejerk.

We all love this phone and the wonderful Devs. THE END.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

Heres my take on this.

First of all, the developers do this for free, just the fact that there are developers is just amazing. My thanks goes to them completely. I also believe that android Ice Cream Sandwich and the Galaxy Nexus are just too powerful. Have you tried stock at all? its still comparable to any other rom (with exception to the customization). There is only so much developers can do about this, which IMO is a huge part of custom roms. Remember the droid1? the stock was slow as hell and a huge part of the custom roms were to speed up the phone. however with the galaxy nexus, its already fast, how much faster can this thing be? As for the customization, AOKP has just about everything you can ask for. Im sure alot of the other roms have it as well. Also, i believe alot of the developers are waiting for the 4.0.4 source to come out. Do not complain about slow development (refer to my first sentence in this paragraph) because they dont have to be here. Remember what happened to the zygot/axiom rom? Im amazed about the speed of the development for this phone. Just the fact that they had methods to root and a couple custom roms BEFORE I EVEN WAS ABLE TO BUY THE PHONE shows you how populated the developer community is for this phone.


----------



## dwallersv (Jan 2, 2012)

My 2c...

THE nicest thing would be too see a community here, rather than this chest-beating stuff. These issues are like taste in music -- judging another for what they like or want just makes you look like a bratty child.

I don't share the POV of the OP, but there's nothing wrong with it. Certainly nothing justifying the personal attacks and insulting replies leveled at him.

Disagree? How about just saying so, to a fellow traveler, rather than treating his opinion like he just ate a baby or something?

Now, that of my chest, my take: I see a gigantic difference between current ROMs and stock ICS. Huge functionality additions like the toggles, the full-screen mod, the gesture/pie nav menu capability to go with the full-screen, all that stuff in AOKP rom control, and on and on.

For me personally, development has been nothing close to boring. But that's me, and what I'm looking for. I have no interest sense, touchwiz, etc., so the mods and feature enhancements lead me to a very different impression.

To each his own...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

dwallersv said:


> My 2c...
> 
> Disagree? How about just saying so, to a fellow traveler, rather than treating his opinion like he just ate a baby or something.


I hate baby eaters!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I hate baby eaters!


LMMFAO!!! I hate baby eaters 2!!
GALAXY NEXUS BEAST


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

dwallersv said:


> My 2c...
> 
> THE nicest thing would be too see a community here, rather than this chest-beating stuff. These issues are like taste in music -- judging another for what they like or want just makes you look like a bratty child.
> 
> ...


I think there are a lot of responders in these forums that don't really understand the concept of a discussion. A lively discussion inspires people to think and exchange ideas. If everyone is in agreement all the time, your either in church or school. There are too many with delicate egos that they have linked to their phones. They take it personally when someone says something contrary to their favorite toy.

I don't agree with the OP, but I can understand. The bottom line is the developers are restricted to the hardware and the mainframe of the OS. At a certain point there is only so much they can do, until there is another system change. It's a phone. It can't become a car.

I get bored too, but that is do to limitations that I set for myself. I could learn how to make roms, themes, apps, etc. I'm just not that into it. I enjoy the work of others (AKA developers). I amuse myself with apps, my favorite rom updates, and try different kernels. The GN currently has more roms and kernels to flash then any other phone that has come out in the past six months. It sounds like a hobby that has passed it's prime for the OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JFMFT (Jun 29, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> This is the purpose of a nexus device though, its SUPPOSED to be vanilla android. For sense go with an HTC phone, for blur go with a moto phone. I don't want to be rude, but if you wanted sense you should have bought an HTC device. _*No one wants to spend their time porting a rom over to a device that people buy to get away from manufacturer skins.*_
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


^ This. Exactly this.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Justifi said:


> I think there are a lot of responders in these forums that don't really understand the concept of a discussion. A lively discussion inspires people to think and exchange ideas. If everyone is in agreement all the time, your either in church or school. There are too many with delicate egos that they have linked to their phones. They take it personally when someone says something contrary to their favorite toy.
> 
> I don't agree with the OP, but I can understand. The bottom line is the developers are restricted to the hardware and the mainframe of the OS. At a certain point there is only so much they can do, until there is another system change. It's a phone. It can't become a car.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## raiderpig (Jan 11, 2012)

What I often wonder is how the developers come up with new ideas... do they have good imaginations or what?


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

raiderpig said:


> What I often wonder is how the developers come up with new ideas... do they have good imaginations or what?


 That they do. I think users help inspire them, based on request and problems they encounter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

